# Anal glands



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes I looked at the sticky. 

I've tried to do the procedure, but I don't want to do damage, I've been shown by a vet before and still don't know what kind of pressure to apply.
Meaning how hard to squeeze. And isn't it an up ward kind of pressure to apply? And after seeing stuff on youtube, it looks like the internal one at a time is more through and less pressure. Any advice please.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never had to/my dogs have never needed their anal glands expressed. 
I've seen it before being right next to the dog and tech but I just watched. 
Maybe next time you go to the vet you can ask again maybe they can guide you as you do it. Unless your dog needs it now. 
Or a groomer maybe. 
Does the dog need it regularly?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is one procedure I let the vet do! I, too, have tried, and failed. After a few failures I decided that the vet or groomer could do this.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

My dogs have never had this procedure done. 
How do you guys know when the dog needs it?
Is it just some dogs?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My chi Rocky had issues with his anal glands before. I was scared of doing it myself so I can't help much, it's my boyfriend who does it. He said he has to squeeze relatively hard to the point that he worried about hurting him at first, but it's always been fine. 



Ari1405 said:


> My dogs have never had this procedure done.
> How do you guys know when the dog needs it?
> Is it just some dogs?


Not all dogs need it. And trust me you know when there's something wrong with anal glands. They usually start scooting and licking/biting their butts and it becomes excessive as it gets worse. A bad fishy smell, swelling or pain while pooping are other signs. Once you know a dog has issues with it, then you can start emptying the glands from time to time to prevent it (and making changes to their diet to firm up their poops can help), but if your dogs have never had issues then there's no need to worry.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a chi that ruptured her anal gland. Oh my Gosh! Did it stink, and of course it was very sore. The vet opened it up, and I had to give her sitz baths in the kitchen sink. I said I was the only person I knew who soaked her dogs butt for a week.!! I evidently did a good job, 'cause a return visit the vet remarked how good the area looked. This poor dog didn't give me much 'notice' that there was anything wrong. I just 'saw' that the area looked different, and upon looking, realized there was drainage from a red, raw area right in the anal area.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay thanks Coco, Sunshine has scooted before but it's never become a problem. 
Wow Susan that sounds very painful.
Lol I've never even heard of dogs taking sitz baths but I'm glad it worked.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I had a chi that ruptured her anal gland. Oh my Gosh! Did it stink, and of course it was very sore. The vet opened it up, and I had to give her sitz baths in the kitchen sink. I said I was the only person I knew who soaked her dogs butt for a week.!! I evidently did a good job, 'cause a return visit the vet remarked how good the area looked. This poor dog didn't give me much 'notice' that there was anything wrong. I just 'saw' that the area looked different, and upon looking, realized there was drainage from a red, raw area right in the anal area.


Oh my, Rocky had that once (the first time) and it was horrible. He had to have antibiotics, wear the 'cone of shame' for a while and we had to put a cream on his butt. They even had to shave his butt. lol There were some warning signs in his case, but we didn't know and it escalated quickly. But it's fine since we keep and eye on things. I never thought about soaking his butt though! That's so funny. :lol: But eh, if it works it works.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I certainly never 'thougt' about soaking her little butt, the vet TOLD me how to do it! I had to very gently wipe the incision he had made and keep it open as long as I could. The first few 'treatments' were not fun for my poor little girl; but she really did very well. She didn't flail around, and just sat there looking very sad.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

You can tell they are getting irritating to the dog if he/ she scoots like others have said. 
I do an occasional check by lifting up the tail and then feeling just below the anus on each side, if they are full they are small bulges. I have tried warm wash cloth dampened with warm water to try to help reduce them and or running warm water over the area, seems to help. It seems when trying to squeeze them he tightens up the muscles in that area and helps prevent them from being squeezed. Anyone else dog do that?


----------

